
Wikipedia Co-Founder Calls for Major New Moderation Policy - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wikipedia_to_restrict_public_c.php
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Additional article and more discusion at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=449747>

